# Plants that can grow emersed



## NightSky (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm trying to create a Paludarium plant list and thought the easiest way to start adding to the list is adding plants that are fully used to high humidity/flooding conditions aka aquatic emmersed plants. I know java moss is one. Can ricia grow emersed? Also, cardinal flower (Lobelia cardinalis) is a non-aquatic, right?


PS
Are these plants called riparium plants?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Riccia as far as I know will not grow emersed. I am not sure if the following are good paludarium plants, so hopefully someone wiht a paludarium will chime in. They are said to grow emersed. This is based on a local seller of aquarium plants in my city who really knows his stuff. All credit to TheRyeGuy. This is the link to his list:
http://www.theplantguy.org/

Rotala Indica
Limphophia sessiliflora(Asian Ambulia)
Echinodorus Tenellus or Pygme Chain Sword
Amazon Sword
Pennywort
Stargrass
Didiplis Diandra
Lysimachia Nummularia Aura
Ludwiga Repens
Hemainthus Micranthemoides
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Hemanthius Callitrichoides
Dwarf Hairgrass

I understand thatCrytocornes can also grow emersed.


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

www.blackjungle.com for semi-aquatic plants.
Call or email those guys for some more suggestions. Great terrarium resource.

I've found that Anubis will tolerate growing half in half out of the water.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php


----------



## NightSky (Feb 16, 2009)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Riccia as far as I know will not grow emersed. I am not sure if the following are good paludarium plants, so hopefully someone wiht a paludarium will chime in. They are said to grow emersed. This is based on a local seller of aquarium plants in my city who really knows his stuff. All credit to TheRyeGuy. This is the link to his list:
> http://www.theplantguy.org/
> 
> Rotala Indica
> ...


Thank you for that list. I'll check the site out too.

rbarn, I have it bookmarked already.  I too think anubias can grow emersed too.

legomaniac89, the link isn't working for me. :\


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hmm well head over to Aquatic Plant Central's PlantFinder, and they have a section in there just for plants that can be grown emersed (in the bottom right corner).

Most plants can grow emersed, with the exception of the lotuses and a few others


----------



## NightSky (Feb 16, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Hmm well head over to Aquatic Plant Central's PlantFinder, and they have a section in there just for plants that can be grown emersed (in the bottom right corner).
> 
> Most plants can grow emersed, with the exception of the lotuses and a few others


Holy smokes Batman! That's quite a list. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

